# Decoy Dolly



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can get a design on a decoy hauler... kind of like the ones they use for hauling out deer?

I have a cheap decoy bag and it sucks carrying in decoys... 

so i was thinking i could some how rig up a decoy hauler...the spots we go to you have to walk quiet a ways but it wouldnt be anything to pull in some decoys! I would think you would only need 2 bicycle type tires with an axle for them and some kind of frame to strap the decoys to..

any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

and pictures would be even better

thanks
-Craig


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I sometimes use a golf pull cart. Most times I will use one of the icefishing Jet Sleds. Even on dry ground it is easy and holds a ton of stuff. 

When the weather gets nasty and cold I dont even use a bag, because I sick of messing with them. I just throw the dekes in the sled.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah those are good calls Ded

anyone else?

i am going to check those pawn shops and stuff like that... i have seen some weird stuff there... 

i want to keep this as cheap as possible!

i saw some guys with some kind of rig but they were a-hole skybusters that set up no more than 100 yards away from us so i was in no mood to ask them what it was made out of and that sort of thing.... when they were taking the deks back to the truck it tipped or something because they stopped for a while... but i dont think they had the decoys strapped... i plan on having some kind of bungie strap system to use!

when i get it all rigged up ill take pics but for now feel free to chime in with ideas even if you have never done it

thanks
-Craig


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

you could get a regular hand dolly and just replace the wheels on it with something bigger. Then secure some sort of tub to the frame and you should be all set.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

search craigslist for one of those kid carriers that you tow behind a bike, they work great for haulin deer so decoys should work great.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Jet sleds work great, but i think they pull hard if you have any distance to go over land with them. Always thought about rigging up a set of wheels on one for a walk in hunt and then have them flip/slide up for when we hit the water. My thoughts have always been a couple pieces of square tubing on the side with a series of holes to adjust them up and down. And then just pin them in place.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

To give you some ideas:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=251783&highlight=cart

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=88447

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=681446&highlight=cart

http://www.swampthingdecoycarts.com/

And of course there is always this: http://tinyurl.com/yg3lvfh


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

But it works for Duck/Goose, Deer and Woodchuck hunting.

Also made a pivoting hitch for it so I can tow it behind my mountain bike.

Figured out that a handle extension made it a lot easier when pulling my Kayak on top.

So I made a 3 foot extension and it pulls like a dream.

With the extension on it I can actually get inside of the handle and pull it like a draft horse.:lol:

If you used steel tubing and used tires.

Could probably make one for around $120.00 to $150.00 not counting labor if you had to pay to have it welded and shop around for materials

You can make them a lot nicer thn you can buy them.

If you have the time!

My "plans" came from scaling one in a Cabelas mag with a machinists scale and protractor, and then increasing the sizes and durability from my own yankee ingenuity...








[/IMG]









[/IMG]

They really are an effective tool to have in your arsenal.

Especially as I like hunting little backwater spots that are sometimes hard to get to, and a long ways back in.

Good luck Hunterhawk!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow that is nice steel! good work!!!

and thanks duckman!

and thank you everyone for ideas... we got a dolly and some bike tires... see if we cant try this first... if it doesnt work its back to the drawing board!!!

thank ya much!


----------

